# MySchwinn Lil Tiger Build



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost done with my 2 pedal cars and my son wanted a show bike so we decided on a lil tiger since its easy to transport etc. I searched around and found one on facebook and ordered it, it was shipped today so don't have it yet but below is a photo. Once it arrives itll be shipped to California for candy, patterns, flake , striping and leafing by Mike Weigate. Other plans for it are to engrave and rechrome everything, have Hotstuff make a seat and Display table for it and get parts like nos grips , headbadge etc.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What color you going to paint it? I have nos blue and green grips if your painting it one of those colors


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Going to paint It flaked out red and silver, looking for some nos red grips.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered 52 spoke chrome wheels, chrome chain, some training wheels, etc for it. Plan is to have the center part of wheel engraved and chromed. Only bad thing is FNRCO was sold out of the white wall street tires for 12" bikes so going to have the other kind of whitewalls for a while.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered bat holder and a red 18" Louisville Slugger bat. Does anyone know if they make , or made, red and silver streamers?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ordered some nos red grips, found them through a ebay seller. Cant find red and silver streamers but found some red and sparkle clear nos ones.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone selling any nos Schwinn lil tiger pedals with the reflectors?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> Just ordered bat holder and a red 18" Louisville Slugger bat. Does anyone know if they make , or made, red and silver streamers?


The red streamers are very rare!! My dad's lil tiger has a nos set. They came off the apple krates.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Just ordered 52 spoke chrome wheels, chrome chain, some training wheels, etc for it. Plan is to have the center part of wheel engraved and chromed. Only bad thing is FNRCO was sold out of the white wall street tires for 12" bikes so going to have the other kind of whitewalls for a while.


I have some white walls if your interested.Pm Me your number and I can send you a pic..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> The red streamers are very rare!! My dad's lil tiger has a nos set. They came off the apple krates.


 I just won a nos set of streamers on ebay, not solid red but are red and clear sparkle.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I have some white walls if your interested.Pm Me your number and I can send you a pic..


 Thank you but I just got a set off ebay with the street tread. FNR was sold out of all but the bmx type tread ones.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> Nice,


 Thank you, I just noticed the bike arrived in phoenix today so hopefully it will be here tomorrow so I can send the frame to be painted.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lil tiger arrived today, not sure how to put it together as it came in many pieces but will worry about that later lol. For now Ive got it and the bat ready to send to Mike Weigate tomorrow and the seat ready to send to hotstuff. Also got a estimate on chrome plating and engraving sissy bar, fenders, seat post, handle bars, sprocket, crank and small parts.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

You sending the forks for paint as well, 
If so you need chain guard top bar frame and fork. Unless you are doing springers.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> You sending the forks for paint as well,
> If so you need chain guard top bar frame and fork. Unless you are doing springers.


 I have the forks, chain guard, frame, convertible bar and bat packed up for shipping. BTW, Where do you get the springers for 12" bikes?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> I have the forks, chain guard, frame, convertible bar and bat packed up for shipping. BTW, Where do you get the springers for 12" bikes?


I made mine and the ones on baby x out of 16" forks, but i think maybe schwinn1966 makes them as well


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found some NOS Schwinn lil tiger pedals by emailing ebay sellers, also got a nos Schwinn light bracket, now I need a Schwinn light.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a nos light off ebay. Now have all the parts I need for now, down the road I may try to get a set of Schwinn training wheels but for now I have some wald ones and a set from FNR. So far Ive gotten 52 spoke wheels, chrome chain, wide whitewall street tires, nos red grips, nos red and clear streamers, nos light, nos light bracket, nos pedals and nos red head badge, bat holder and bat. The bat will be done to match the bike. 

Next step is engraving and chrome. Im thinking to have engraved the headlight, light bracket, handle bars, fenders, seat post, sprocket, crank, sissy bar, wheel hubs, small parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

if anyone needs factory lil tiger wheels and tires , white lil tiger grips, red lil tiger grips, fat white tires with bmx type tread let me know.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the wheels & I know someone who has the grips. PM me


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

78mc said:


> I have the wheels & I know someone who has the grips. PM me


 Hello thanks man but I have the factory wheels and used sets of red and white grips that im trying to get rid of.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How beat up are the white ones,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> How beat up are the white ones,


 they where real dirty, I cleaned them with a toothbrush now they look presentable, not show quality but good enough for use. If you want to see pic let me know.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Hello thanks man but I have the factory wheels and used sets of red and white grips that im trying to get rid of.


Stupid me.. LOL!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The nos headlight and pedals arrived today. The headlight uses batteries but I have a question. How do I get the Inside parts out of headlight so It can be engraved and chromed? or does the engraver/chrome shop deal with that?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nos streamers and light bracket arrived today. Also the bike arrived to Mike Weigate and the seat to Hotstuff.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a question, nos streamers came but are stiff feeling and not flexable, is there a way to put something on them thatll soften them?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

If they are nos it is because they are old, obce you get them on the bike and out in the sun it should relax them up a bit


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

96tein said:


> If they are nos it is because they are old, obce you get them on the bike and out in the sun it should relax them up a bit


. Thanks , I was thinking to soak them in water or something but I'll wait and let the sun heat them up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone have any lil tiger training wheels for sale?


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the og lil tiger schwinn stamped training arms , already triple show chromed...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

lil'man said:


> I have the og lil tiger schwinn stamped training arms , already triple show chromed...


 pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike Weigate got the lil tiger flaked out, I think next step is the patterns etc.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Won some training wheels from eBay they are kinda rusty looking but it's ok as going to have them engraved and plated anyways. Also Mike Weigate is about ready to start the patterns and Hotstuff is almost done with the seat.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike Weigate put the patterns on the bike now, looks great. Next is striping and leafing before final clear.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a question: Is there a trick to putting tires and tubes on 52spoke 12" wheels? I bought some 52 spoke wheels but have punctured like 7 duro tubes trying to put the tube and tires on.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got the tires on without putting holes in any more tubes. I followed some advise I got on facebook and put one lip on rim, then tube , then went around and put the other lip on rim, also it helped to heat the tires up in microwave for 50 seconds


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My next lil tiger project once this one is finished. On this one Mike weigate is letting the clear dry good and Hotstuff is still making the seat. Once those parts are done engraving and plating will be all that's lacking.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got the lil tiger back today, Mike Weigate did a very nice job on the paint, patterns, striping and leafing. the pics don't do it justice as in person the flake really pops. now waiting on custom seat to be finished and once that's done will send the parts off the krazy kutting for engraving and plating.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE: Decided to name the lil tiger BLOOD DIAMOND since Its red and sparkles allot with all the flake. Also, Mike Weigate Is now making It a signboard and hotstuff Is almost done with the seat. In a few weeks going to send the parts to Krazy Kutting for engraving and chrome plating. They going to engrave headlight, light bracket, handlebars, seat post, sissy bar, fenders, crank, sprocket ad small parts. Do yall think I should have a headbadge engraved and chromed or leave It red? 
Once done with plating and engraving will put it together and get hotstuff to make a display table for it.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I say engrave it. Have the letters pinstriped to give it that extra touch of detail.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> I say engrave it. Have the letters pinstriped to give it that extra touch of detail.


X2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Great idea will do that


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got the parts shipped to Krazy Kutting today for plating and engraving. They also going to fix the dents etc. once that's done gotta put it all together and get Hotstuff to make a display table for it.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I like the color. Going to look good when done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DVS said:


> I like the color. Going to look good when done.


 Thanks man, also thanks for telling me how to get the training wheel tires off, I tried it and they came off.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

No problem just run them under hot water again to put them back on


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey do you have a picture of your light and bracket?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DVS said:


> Hey do you have a picture of your light and bracket?


I didn't get a pic of it but it's a small size Schwinn light and bracket.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON BLOOD DIAMOND: Hotstuff shipped the seat so it should be here any day, Krazy Kutting has polished all the parts and are starting on the engraving. Mike Weigate got the panel to make showboard with


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON BLOOD DIAMOND LIL TIGER: I got the seat In mail, hotstuff really got down on It, Ill post pic. Also, Mike Weigate Is still making signboard. Krazy Kutting is engraving the parts, cant wait till it all comes together.

Also, I got the blue lil tiger shipped to mike weigate to paint, it had to be sandblasted first though as it had allot of chips and rust. Mike is going to paint it a flaked out white and red to match the seat I got for it then add red leafing and striping. My son wants to name it ghost rider but it may get named Kandy Kane. Itll not get engraving and stuff , just all new chrome.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


>


Nice. Going to look good when it's done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DVS said:


> Nice. Going to look good when it's done.


 Thank you, I cant wait to put it together, just waiting on the engraving and plating.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike Weigate got the BLOOD DIAMOND signboard flaked out and ready for the next steps.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Blood Diamond signboard by Mike Weigate


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BLOOD DIAMOND sign now candied, next comes clear, wetsand and stipe/leafing


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Some progress on blood diamond sign


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Some progress on blood diamond sign


Coming out sick bro hope I get to see it some day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

bluedreamz said:


> Coming out sick bro hope I get to see it some day


 Thanks man. I can't wait to put it back together, waiting on the engraved parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered custom wheels and training wheels from Krazy Kutting for my blood diamond lil tiger . Thinking the training wheel look like a diamond and the wheels multiple diamonds. Not sure how it will look but couldn't have blood diamond with no diamond lol


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

What's up I'm interested in them parts hmu


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mexhika said:


> What's up I'm interested in them parts hmu


 The parts sold today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON BLOOD DIAMOND: Mike Weigate is done with the sign, it just has to dry and be buffed. Krazy Kutting is still engraving the fenders, light, light bracket, handlebars, seat post, sissy bar, training wheel bracket, crank, sprocket and small parts. Also Krazy Kutting is making a 12" seat pan, custom cut wheels, custom cut training wheels and pedals for Blood Diamond, these parts will be engraved and chromed as well. I will post more updates as updates happen


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

the designs for Blood Diamond training wheels, wheels and pedals


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Blood Diamond: Krazy Kutting said the engraving almost done and they should have pics on Monday.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Justin-Az said:


> Update on Blood Diamond: Krazy Kutting said the engraving almost done and they should have pics on Monday.


Looking good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

bluedreamz said:


> Looking good


 Thank you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Krazy Kutting has started on the blood diamond wheels


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on Blood Diamond: Mike finished the sign so it just needs to be shipped , Krazy Kutting said they'll be done by middle of March so all that'll be left at that point is to assemble it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:chingon


Justin-Az said:


>


----------

